# What is the most common type of dream you have?



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

There are five different types of dreams: ordinary, lucid, telepathic, premonitory, and nightmare. They often blend and merge with one another. So PerC members, What is the most common type of dream you have?

*ORDINARY DREAMS *
During the day our conscious minds are active, but at night the subconscious takes over. Ordinary dreams are based on the activity of the unconscious in response to what we have seen or heard in our waking hours. Even a single thought can trigger a dream. Automatic unconscious stores of knowledge that have made an impression remain filed in the brain and unperceived until “read” by dream symbols, which are “the language of the soul.” Events of the day and from years past are mirrored in the sleeping mind, as seemingly long-forgotten memories can resurface in dream imagery. The soul is particularly susceptible to the bygone memories that are brought to light through pictures in the mind's eye. In addition to being clairvoyant, dreams are also clairaudient, as we hear souls speak in our minds' ears. Clairvoyance means “clear sight.” It is the supernatural ability to see people and events far away in time or location. Clairaudience means clear hearing. It is the faculty to hear with the mind's ear. Words spoken to us in our dreams should be taken literally, because such spiritual communication can show us how we should be when awake. You can get the best out of your future by understanding what a dream is saying to you pictorially and verbally. 

*LUCID DREAMS *
A lucid dream is one that you can control because you are aware that you are dreaming. You can also decide what to dream about before going to sleep and then dream about the very thing that you planned to. 

*TELEPATHIC DREAMS *
Telepathy, known as “the language of the angels,” allows the dead and the living to speak in dreamland. In this meeting place, death is no barrier, and the living cross the threshold into a heavenly sphere of existence. This mental communication can also occur mind-to-mind between two living people. We may send our own or receive others' intentional or unintentional thoughts as mental visions in dreams. Extended telepathy during sleep is a communion between two worlds, the nighttime world of the soul and the daytime world of the body. 

*PREMONITORY DREAMS *
Premonitory dreams are similar to telepathic dreams in that your spirit leaves your body and ventures on a voyage of discovery. Premonitory dreams are special because they reveal the future and allow the dreamer to see truths that are not accessible in waking life. In telepathic dreams, we can also detect information about an imminent event. Dreams are the catalyst that put your body into motion to follow and fulfill your wishes and desires. 

*NIGHTMARES *
Most nightmares are linked to early childhood, when we are inexperienced and therefore dependent on others. Before the age of three, we have not yet developed a sense of conscience and of right and wrong. Nightmares are representations of a suppressed, original fear commonly created by excessively strict parental or sibling moral standards and the threat of punishment in the face of innocence. 

In nightmares you may perceive a warning for yourself or for a loved one. To be forewarned is to be forearmed: if you first see a frightful event in a dream, you can prevent harm from happening in waking life. For example, nightmares can warn against acting on impulse, as well as show that certain feelings and emotions are unhealthy. Not all nightmares are nasty predictions or unwholesome signs. 

A nightmare may also relate to an old, unsolved problem that is so frightening to face that we are unable to continue to dream and the emotional terror wakes us in distress without offering a solution.


*Feel free to post your MBTI TYPE and DREAM TYPE in response.* :happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have premonitory dreams....although today I had a nap and had several nightmares that people were coming to visit me *shudder*


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i have honestly never had any of these 

i barely ever dream, and if i do they are just a few random but boring images of my daily life

why is this?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I rarely remember my dreams. Most of the time, when I wake up, I remember feelings I had or bits of imagery.

The dreams I do remember are nightmares.. Me running away, me getting attacked, me *being late* (the most common one). I also often dream of people in my life dying. 

Why can't I have happy dreams..?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I voted "ordinary", but my dreams are pretty weird. :/


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Ordinary, lucid and nightmares 

(I'm an ENFJ).

I always remember my dreams very vividly - especially the nightmares, they're so exciting!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> i have honestly never had any of these
> 
> i barely ever dream, and if i do they are just a few random but boring images of my daily life
> 
> why is this?


Actually EVERYONE dreams but some people have a genetic predisposition to not actually remember their dreams. I would consider yourself pretty lucky if you haven't had nightmares, premonitory dreams, or telepathic ones. Not having fearful or anxiety ridden dreams would mean that you don't have anything bothering you enough that your dreams wake you. So hats off to you; You're stress free!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I have premonitory dreams....although today I had a nap and had several nightmares that people were coming to visit me *shudder*


I used to have premonitory dreams as a child but I think it was due to the environment I was in more than anything. My aunt was into black magic so a lot of crazy shit happened to me and whenever I was around her. I used to have dreams where my "soul" completely left my body and I would go through things as if I ACTUALLY experienced them. I haven't had one in a very long time though. 

But to have a visitor in your dream signifies that some important news or information will soon be revealed to you. It may also suggest that love is just around the corner. Alternatively, a visitor indicates that you are experiencing a new phase in your life. If the visitor is unwelcome, then it indicates your refusal to change. 



xToXiCx said:


> I rarely remember my dreams. Most of the time, when I wake up, I remember feelings I had or bits of imagery.
> 
> The dreams I do remember are nightmares.. Me running away, me getting attacked, me *being late* (the most common one). I also often dream of people in my life dying.
> 
> Why can't I have happy dreams..?


Well the answer to Seducer of the Homeless may help but if I analyze further, I would expect you have a very anxiety ridden reality. Has there been an abrupt stressful change in your life? Are you searching for new answers for your own sake? I remember bits of imagery as well but never feelings unless it was something frightening. When it comes to emotions though, the first instinct we always feel is anger and then the main emotion we express. So when you abruptly come out of the REM stage, its quite common to feel fear (fear is the mix of anger and sadness) or anger compared to happiness. 

Being late sounds more like anxiety. It means that you have a fear of change and your ambivalence about seizing an opportunity. You may feel unready, unworthy, or unsupported in your current circumstances. Additionally, you may be overwhelmed or conflicted with decisions about your future. Time is running out and you no longer have time to accomplish all the things you want.

People in your life dyng has more to do with a loss of self. To dream about the death of a loved one, suggests that you are lacking a certain aspect or quality that the loved one embodies. Ask yourself what makes this person special or what you like about them. It is that very quality that you are lacking in your own relationship or circumstances. Alternatively, the dream indicates that whatever that person represents has no part in your own life anymore.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Ordinary dreams and nightmares mostly. Sometimes I'll go lucid.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

Almost all my dreams involve myself in a hero role of some sort, more often than not in an adventure of epic proportions. Perhaps I have an overglorified image of myself, or perhaps that is merely the person I want to be. Most likely, a little of both.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

bionic said:


> Well the answer to Seducer of the Homeless may help but if I analyze further, I would expect you have a very anxiety ridden reality. Has there been an abrupt stressful change in your life? Are you searching for new answers for your own sake? I remember bits of imagery as well but never feelings unless it was something frightening. When it comes to emotions though, the first instinct we always feel is anger and then the main emotion we express. So when you abruptly come out of the REM stage, its quite common to feel fear (fear is the mix of anger and sadness) or anger compared to happiness.
> 
> Being late sounds more like anxiety. It means that you have a fear of change and your ambivalence about seizing an opportunity. You may feel unready, unworthy, or unsupported in your current circumstances. Additionally, you may be overwhelmed or conflicted with decisions about your future. Time is running out and you no longer have time to accomplish all the things you want.
> 
> People in your life dyng has more to do with a loss of self. To dream about the death of a loved one, suggests that you are lacking a certain aspect or quality that the loved one embodies. Ask yourself what makes this person special or what you like about them. It is that very quality that you are lacking in your own relationship or circumstances. Alternatively, the dream indicates that whatever that person represents has no part in your own life anymore.



This seems pretty accurate. I'm a very anxious person even for little things. I haven't remembered my dreams in a while but I think I often dreamed of being late before a big change in my life or a particular anxious situation like you said.

I only remember dreaming twice about people dying and one of those times, it was a joke. I was being stalked in the dream and I ran away and hid inside a house but the stalker found me. While I was watching through a window, he killed everyone I cared about but then while I started crying, everyone got up and it was all a big joke. :dry:

I wish I could remember my dreams more; I'd like to know what my subconscious is up to.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Ordinary, though they are usually weird anyway, Lucid from time to time, and Nightmares or just some unpleasant dream.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Nightmares mostly...


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted Other, though I don't have a specific name for it. While I have had all of them listed, except telepathic, somewhat often... None were exactly the "most common." I suppose the easiest way to describe the most common would be, Quasi-lucid fantastic nightmares.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I almost always have nightmares. When I was a teen and in my early 20's it was the worst. Now my dreams are still nightmares but they have changed. Now, I am not playing defense in my nightmares. I find that I am at war with the demons, I'm afraid but fighting back. I sometimes realize I'm dreaming and use it to my advantage in the dream instead of waking myself up. And then there are those times when my husband has to wake me up because I'm angry and beating the crap out of whatever I'm dreaming about.My dreams take a while for me to forget after I wake up. I know I have reoccurring dreams. 
It's been a long time since I've had a happy dream but I've learned to live with them.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Phantasmagoric.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Phantasmagoric.


That is a type of imagery, not a kind of dream. :dry:


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

There are plenty of times I know I'm dreaming, but I cannot control the dream. I remember when I lived with my parents and went to school I would actually think to myself in the dream that I hope my mom wakes me up soon for school....it was so weird and terrifying because it would happened when I had nightmares. Anyone else have that happen to them?

Many times I am fighting something or someone and/or running away - it usually never ends. For example I'll try and find my way out of a subdivision, but no matter which way I go I'd end up be in the same spot/area. Recently I've had more action/fighting/zombie dreams. Haha.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I used to have nightmares every night. Not so much now. They're not particularly good dreams, but they're nothing compared to what they were. And I'm not remembering my dreams like I used to.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

I dream of real life, but in a context that doesn't exist in reality, if that makes sense. Not sure if any of those types of dreams apply.


----------



## MisaTange (Aug 7, 2010)

I have ordinary dreams and (maybe) nightmares. They're pretty odd. I don't recall me having at least one lucid dream, but I've been trying...


----------



## mistersir (Aug 18, 2010)

I mostly have ordinary dreams and premonitic dreams. I've creeped myself out a lot with how often I dreamed stuff shortly before they happened.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I tend towards lucid dreams, so long as I'm a character in my dream. (There are times when I'm not featured, and then I have no control.) Last night for example I dreamt up the city of my dreams---a mix between Toronto, London and Santiago de Chile---and won over the (literal) girl-of-my-dreams by abusing my dream-omniscience. roud:


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I've only remembered my dreams when on certain medications that interfered with my sleep. They were odd, but normal.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmmm... I am totally not sure. I have crazy dreams where I am always running etc. 
But recently I have been having "dreams within dreams" and a lot of them are movie style where I am not the person necessarily...
I watch it from a camera angle type thing and then occasionally I it is first person view. Hard to explain.

Brief recount of dream:
Guy can fly.
Guy running away.
Guy meets up with mother.
Guy eats salami and cheese.
Guy goes and meets up with friend who asks "If they will always be together"
He replies " I dunno this is a dream". Chick is confused, he continues. " Your not real"
She says, "...but are we friends in real life". He says "I dunno if it is a dream, how do I know if I know you in real life".

Brief 2nd Dream. 
Guy and kid.
Two timelines. One real and one "premonition".
In summary, guy with kid creeps around a dark house in both timelines.
Both time lines-- about to walk into a room.

Then in my dream it goes split screen. Like a diptych or like two tv displays of the separate timelines.

Guy feels déjavu and gets a vision and ducks as they enter doorway of room. 
Some creepo tries to swipe his kid (unsuccessfully) and they survive. I wake up.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually have normal dreams, the occasional lucid dream, and nightmares...though I hesitate to call them nightmares because I actually enjoy them. They are often about someone trying to kill me, but I usually come up with a plan or end up becoming friends or lovers with the person in the end (if I don't wake up from being scared first lol). My normal dreams tend to be pretty crazy, and whenever I tell them to people they think I'm pretty weird.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

(ISTP)
I have ordinary dreams and a little bit of nightmares. 

Ordinary dreams consist of a combination of things I have seen in real life all in one dream. 

There was once I had a supernatural dream where I'm god and I was visiting some students giving them some advice. I'm not sure what category that fits in.

Nightmares usually consist of stuff that makes no sense and sometimes even contains supernatural or fictional characters like Chucky from Child's Play showing up in a dark room and a dragon in the middle of a huge room. One time I get stabbed in the middle of a street I have never seen or kneeling down and get executed with a gunshot and feigned death. 
Sometimes nightmares are less ridiculous like I suddenly have a fat stomach. Yes, that's a nightmare for me.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I voted "other". My dreams are combinations of crazy science-fiction stuff, it's always so weird that I try to make it as a story so they would make sense but then I feel like I took some "magic" out of them. I don't know, for example I dream of my friend flying a pink piece of bread and attacking a British family (I've never seen before) that was supposed his step-family etc. I never have any of the other types of dreams, not even nightmares. I love to dream a lot, it's fun!

For those who want to remember their dreams - you've probably heard it a million times but it's true - dream diaries help. A lot. You start in the beginning and you remember maybe just a second of everything that was happening but every day you remember more. The rule is that you have to write everything the second you wake up, otherwise you'll forget. I stopped to write it because I remembered so much that it took me more than one hour to write everything down.


----------

